

How to [Actually] Reduce Sexual Harassment in Tech - talsraviv
https://medium.com/@anonymous_99198/how-to-actually-reduce-sexual-harassment-in-tech-8111836c1587

======
dmfdmf
Is it sexual harassment to be a man in tech?

~~~
dmfdmf
You can downvote me all you want but it is a valid question.

Legally the definition of a crime must be clearly and objectively defined or
it is unfair and invalid. So what constitutes sexual harassment? Is it the
feelings of the woman? If that is the definition then eventually no man will
work for any company. Is that the goal perhaps?

